# كيفيه تصليح أعطال التليفونات الأرضيه



## لوللا (20 يناير 2008)

ارجو المساعده في معرفه كل شئ يتعلق بأعطال التليفونات الأرضيه سواء في الشبكه الداخليه أو الخارجيه وكيفيه إصلاح العطل
وشكرا لكم


----------



## mazen42 (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انا لااعمل في مجال الهواتف وليس لدي فكرة عن اعطالها او طريقة اصلاحها ولكن ارجو من الله ان تجد طلبك على الرابط التاليwww.porticus.org/bell/telephones-trimline.html


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 يناير 2008)

*ما يجب معرفته عن التلفون الثابت*

http://www.geocities.com/musta25252/telefonian.htm


----------



## النص الابيض ـــر (20 يناير 2008)

الله يعينك واوعدك ان اقدم لك شرح كامل خلال اسابيع


----------



## alsaneyousef (21 يناير 2008)

http://www.qariya.com/electronics/tel_proj.php


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم على المواقع القيمة فانا ايضا ابحث مند مدة على اي موضوع يخص تريقة اصلح الهاتف الرضي وتركيب اسلاكه شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الوليد الهندسي (9 فبراير 2008)

ارجو تزويدي بخرائط اجهزه التلفزيون الحديته مع التقدير


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (10 فبراير 2008)

هل هناك من يفدنا كيف يتم وصل السلاك الخاصة بمقسمات الهاتفية التي لها سعة كبيرة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alsaneyousef (10 فبراير 2008)

http://www.psychicspy.com/telephon.html 
http://www.electronicsinfoline.com/Electronics_Projects.shtml 
http://www.satsleuth.com/Telephone.htm


----------



## yasser.ebrahem (6 فبراير 2010)

ما أروعك


----------



## yasser.ebrahem (6 فبراير 2010)

أريد شىء أخر أن تضيف صور لاصلاح التليفون الارضى


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يساعدكم


----------



## بت حمدان (8 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم أدخل القرية الإلكترونية ورابط الصفحة كالاتي

http://www.qariya.com/electronics/communi.htm


----------



## الحاج محمد غنيم (13 يوليو 2013)

السادة الأفاضل زملاء وأعضاءالمنتدى المميز >>> كـــل عام وحضراتكم بخير <<< 
بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المعظم.... أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير و البركات....
أخيكم.. الحاج محمد غنيم


----------



## بحراسكندرية (22 يوليو 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## AMelectronics (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## baseta (9 أغسطس 2013)

ماهو العطل لديك بالتحديد ما الذي يحصل معك


----------

